# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Leuke gezondheidstest

## Martijn2306

Ik vond deze leuke gezondheidstest: www.benjijgezond.nl. Echte aanrader...

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn uitslag;

*Jij bent redelijk gezond bezig Het is goed dat je sport (wandelen) en je doet zeker je best om op je voeding te letten. 
Echter, soms kun je ineens omslaan en laat je de boel helemaal de boel. Alsof het je niets kan schelen, maar dat is niet waar. Het kan je absoluut schelen maar soms zit het allemaal wat tegen en dit merk je aan je lichamelijke gesteldheid. 
Hou het maar eens voor je zelf in de gaten en probeer negatieve gevoelens die je mogelijk hebt niet te laten doorsijpelen in je leefstijl. 
Juist op voor jou moeilijke momenten zal het je helpen om sport en voeding wat op een voetstuk te zetten. Je zult je daarna zeker beter voelen!*

Klopt wel  :Wink: . Leuk om even te doen; idd een aanrader  :Wink: .

----------

